# Añadir loop de efectos a un amplificador



## Ender Wiggin (Nov 20, 2014)

Hola, muy buenas.
Estoy recopilando información para construirme un previo del JCM800 (que ya os coseré a preguntas sobre él) y lo usaría con un ampli que no tiene loop de efectos, por lo que me gustaría añadirle uno.
El ampli en cuestión es el del esquema que adjunto.
Tengo la duda de dónde hacer el corte de pista. Desde mi ignorancia yo diría que lo suyo es hacerlo a la entrada del TDA2030, entre C11 y la patilla 1 del IC, que es donde entiendo que termina el previo y comienza la etapa. ¿Estoy en lo cierto?
Y otra cosa, ¿Podría añadírselo a la salida de VR4 y así poder usar el reverb de muelles que lleva?
A ver si algún iluminado se apiada de este pobre ignorante.
¡Un saludo!


----------



## Pablo LB (Nov 20, 2014)

Hola, te sugiero una modificación así.

Saludos.


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Nov 20, 2014)

Hola Pablo, muchas gracias por la respuesta. Veo que has añadido una resistencia y un condensador después del corte. Entiendo que el condensador es de 104 microfaradios, ¿no? Es que sale al revés, jeje.

Si no es mucho pedir me gustaría que me dieras una breve explicación de por qué hiciste el corte en ese preciso lugar y por qué añadiste esos elementos. ¿Es una resistencia pull down para evitar ruidos?

Como ves voy un poco a ciegas. Hasta ahora sólo he hecho varios pedales de guitarra a partir de esquemas y aunque funcionan perfectamente no comprendo del todo su funcionamiento.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Pablo LB (Nov 20, 2014)

Hola, el condensador seria de 100 nanofaradios, agregué la resistencia después del condensador y a la entrada del integrado amplificador porque sin ésta no funcionaria bien.

Saludos.


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Nov 28, 2014)

Bien, ya estoy metido en faena, pero me ha asaltado una duda tonta: cuando no haya nada enchufado al loop la señal no pasará. ¿Basta con poner un cable del send al return (con lo que le añadiría el condensador y la resistencia a la señal) o debería poner un interruptor que se salte los dos componentes que le hemos añadido?

Por cierto, le he puesto una res de 100k en vez de la de 68k, no creo que pase nada.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 28, 2014)

Y por que no ponés un jack con corte  y entonces será automático


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Nov 28, 2014)

Sí, lo he pensado, pero no tengo jacks de corte ahora mismo. Y total, el ampli es viejuno y lo voy a usar principalmente para pruebas, así que no me importa si hay un interruptor o un cablecillo de más.
Aún con un jack de corte tendría la misma duda: ¿debería saltarme los componentes añadidos o da igual que los añada a la señal?


----------



## Pablo LB (Nov 28, 2014)

No queda claro lo que intentas hacer, si no vas a usar el loop, simplemente colocas un cable o interruptor entre los puntos rojos.

Saludos.


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Dic 2, 2014)

Ale, ya está montado y funcionando. Gracias chicos!


----------

